# Celly and 2K Non-iso



## Daveyrach05 (Jul 30, 2018)

Morning guys, I'm new to this so be gentle.

I recently repeated my Kawasaki ZZR1100 motorcycle with celly primer, mettalic base and clear and it looked great for all of about 3 weeks then went a really horrible yellowey colour, turn out is was the lacquer.

I spoke to the paint supplier and they said it can happen and I need a 2k clear, I thought they would react so I called a second paint supplier and they told.me.the same so I have 2 questions really.

1. Can I spray 2K clear over celly,? I've been told by 2 paint specialists now that I can

2. Is the new generation is non-iso 2k any good, I've read about it being rubbish but these posts are 10-12 years old, I'm doing this in my shed/garden so normal 2k is a no go

Cheers guys

David

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## JCoxy (Dec 21, 2011)

If your not directly around other property/people no problem spraying 2k in your shed, just take precautions


----------



## Daveyrach05 (Jul 30, 2018)

There is the issue, I have neighbours on 3 sides and my own family to think about. 

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

If it’s only small parts your are painting in your shed and you wear the correct ppe your neighbours will be fine


----------



## Daveyrach05 (Jul 30, 2018)

It's the whole bike, it's currently off having its dodgy paint sand blasted off.

Sent from my SM-G950F using Tapatalk


----------



## VeiRoN (Oct 3, 2016)

How is he going to set up an air fed respirator system in a shed?


----------



## SamD (Oct 24, 2015)

VeiRoN said:


> How is he going to set up an air fed respirator system in a shed?


A full face airfed mask obviously would be ideal, seeing as he doesn't paint everyday all day I'm pretty sure a 3m half face filtered mask will do.


----------

